# JAVASCRIPT currency converter



## zzsoccer3 (Oct 30, 2003)

New to this, and i'm trying to make a javascript currency converter and i need to know how to make it work correctly... so if i were to enter in $25 as an amount, how do i get it to convert to a diff amount....

this is what i have so far:

pop-up page

This converter uses the exchange rate as of March 17th 2005 according to
MY own calculations. These figures may change at any given time,
without any given warning.

Reload the page to convert another amount


----------

